# My Bobcat Tanned



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my Tom Bobcat back last week. I tube skinned him and had a guy at PVCI tan him for me. He'll just be a wall hanger with my future Coyote & Fox pelts as well. I have 1 skull beetle cleaned of each species as well. Should be a fun little display for my home office! 

































Here is is at harvest:

















And a trail cam picture of him with a Coyote pasted in for size reference:









My goal is to get a high elevation Tom in prime fur for a full body mount eventually....

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I see that was one of your "No hunter camo, no animal fear" trips !


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! I see that was one of your "No hunter camo, no animal fear" trips !


Haha well I wore my lightweight ghillie top and tucked into a crevice for that stand. Probably a good thing too as I shot that guy at 10 yards...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good Mark ! was it the same guy you gave me the card for the beetle and tanning work ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Looks good Mark ! was it the same guy you gave me the card for the beetle and tanning work ?


Yep, same guy did this, my Elk Euro, and my predator skulls.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Would you share that info with me also Mark ? As I'll be back in the valley soon, I may find myself in need. The guy I have used for taxi work in the past has gone loco.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Would you share that info with me also Mark ? As I'll be back in the valley soon, I may find myself in need. The guy I have used for taxi work in the past has gone loco.


PM sent Don.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful looking bob kitty

congrats


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark,

I just reviewed your post. Sorry for the delay. Looks very nice, congrats on a skin that will be with you for your life. Very Very NIce

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pelt Mark... Where's the feet and claws ????...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice pelt Mark... Where's the feet and claws ????...


Yeah I decided I didn't have the time to skin out the feet....once I dropped it off to be tanned the guy tells me I could've left them on and he would've done it for free....crap! ????

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

